# Tell me what you think of my pricing...



## radialhawk (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to know what you all think of my pricing. Personally, I feel I should be charging more but I'm priced competitevly with my competition. The reason I ask is all I hear is I charge to much, and this and that. And this was before I started charging for art. LOL.

Front and back
1 color 6.25 per shirt
2-3 colors 6.75
4 colors 7.00
5-6 colors 7.25
$15 per screen/color
Art $20 hr Free for simple text design (they really pee and moan on this one)
No set up charge for the first run.

I have a feeling I'm getting undercut because I've had so many "guarenteed we're going through you" and all the sudden I never hear from them again. It's happening way more than normal. And I haven't had any complaints and I'm putting out quality work so I know it's not a quality issue. Getting to the point I may have to find a job to support my screen printing.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

Your prices seem good maybe even a little low. I'm close to what you charge and many have told me I'm too cheap. I don't charge for art unless its a super involved piece (more than an hour)

If you charge more for each additional color and not for the setup, thye might complain less cuz your color prices are super low. The other thing to consider is everyone complains trying to get a better deal. If they are going elsewhere it just makes more time in your schedule for someone who respects what you do.


----------



## radialhawk (Dec 16, 2008)

I do a lot of racing shirts and band shirts so the art is usually quite involved. I'd say it's pretty normal for me to have at least 5-6 hrs in a lot of these and some up to 10 by the time I get them seperated. I think the problem is they don't understand how complicated of a process it is to take a complex design(halftones,photos,etc) and get it ready for the press. Last guy didn't want to pay for art so he sent me his own art which had a picture of race cars, so I sent him a link on how to do color seperations. Needless to say his next art he sent was just text. LOL.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Too low man.

Cheap means bad for most people.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

- What makes you better than the competition? Trying to be the cheapest printer in town is a great way to go out of business. Figure out what makes you unique (background, experience, skill, connections, etc) and close deals on those terms. Teach your customers that it's not all about the bottom line.

- How are these whining customers finding you? How are you marketing your shop? If you can attract customers looking for quality, you won't have to be so focused on lowering your prices. (I recommend Selling Garment Graphics: Sales and Marketing for Textile Screen Printers as a great place to start.)


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

And your priceses without volume information really is meaningless. If you are selling 1000 1 color shirts at 6.25 you are too expensive. At 10 you are dirt cheap... Volume helps determine price.

And if they are peeing and moaning because of your art/setup fees, get them some penicillin.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Brice beat me to the punch about quantity! Totally stole what I was about to say! Also factor in colored T or white.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## radialhawk (Dec 16, 2008)

1000 t's in my dreams. I'm more in the 20-50 t's per run range. You know, I think I'm going to adjust my prices to where I can actually turn a profit. LOL. My selling point will be the way I do "custom" art as opposed to clip art like most around here do.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

20, one color, white, one side $9.80 minimum. $15.00 for 10. 
$4-5 at 1000...


----------

